# Wagner’s “Ride Of The Walkyries”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about one of the most famous pieces in opera as well as one which has been used in several films, ranging from “Apocalypse, now” to “Police Academy”. It is this piece which in its passion has become synonymies with dramatic scenes. I, for my part would like to experience Wagner’s “Ride Of The Walkyries” in more ways than one with the beautiful and cultivated lady, Ma&#322;gorzata Myszak; to whom I dedicate this article to.

In Wagner’s opera “Die Walkure” (the second in “The Ring”), the chief all the god’s Wotan, at first orders Brunhilde (the leader of his Walkryies) to assist Siegmund so that he might emerge triumphant in battle over Hunding and win the love of Sieglinde; who also happens to be his sister. It is however after Wotan gives these orders that he is forced to retract himself when his wife, Fricka (goddess of marriage and conventionality) convinces him that he should defend Hunding’s rights, who is Sieglinde’s husband and not Siegmunde; who according to her is merely trying to steal another man’s wife. It is then with great reluctance that Wotan tells Brunhilde that he has changed his mind and now wishes that she fight along side Hunding so that he might emerge triumphant. 

Brunhilde being the obedient soldier that she is, heeds Wotan’s request however is less than enthusiastic in wanting to help Hunding, whom she sees as an evil man; who has taken Sieglinde to wife by force. Brunhilde however despite her unwillingness to follow Wotan’s orders intends to assist Hunding yet is convinced by Siegmunde to do the opposite of what she has been instructed. This being precisely what Brunhilde does and it is just as Siegmunde is about to emerge victories that Wotan interferes in Hunding’s favor; killing Siegmunde. 

Wotan however is all too aware that Brunhilde has done the complete opposite of what he has instructed her to. As she has used the power he gave her against not only his wishes but him as well. Brunhilde, then immediately seeing that she has been caught in an act of insubordination, flees knowing that Wotan’s rage will soon be about her and it is in her desperate flight that we hear “Ride Of The Walkyries”. 

“Ride Of The Walkyries” in fact being the piece which starts act three, as Wotan with all of his fury chases his once beloved, Brunhilde and it is the music which allows us to feel his anger and rage; as both soar through the heavens. One in an almost vain attempt to escape while the other intent on establishing his law. The music is heavy, making use of brass and percussion in a way which makes this piece as heavy for its time as heavy metal was for the 80s. The music showing purpose as a hurricane blowing through a town with full destruction or an invading army which brings about it an irresistible force or such do the harmonies of “Ride Of The Walkryies” dictate to those who have felt its influence. 

“Ride Of The Walkryies” has lyrics yet they are completely unrelated to the actions which are taking place, as we hear Brunhilde’s fellow Walkryies taking merriment and singing about how they should keep a male horse away from a mare, for he shows that his desires go beyond being friendly. Wotan, naturally catches up to Brunhilde and severely castigates her for her actions yet it is this piece which has left a long lasting impression on not only the history of opera but music as a whole. “Ride Of The Walkryies” influencing not only heavy metal but also many of today’s film music composers such as John Williams along with several others.

For my part, I would say that “Ride Of The Walkryies” is not only a great piece despite its having been perhaps played out, as it captures not only the essence of Wagner but what became to be known as German opera. I would also like to add that it is my friend, Ma&#322;gorzata’s love for this piece which in part inspired me to write this article.


----------

